# Tarp guy in Ashland



## fishhogg

Does anyone know if the Amish guy just north of Ashland is still making boat tarps? I had heard he was no longer doing them, but u can't really call anyone.


----------



## gamblerman

Southside Upholstery in Ashland KY 2901 Central Avenue, (606) 329-8857 Does custom boat cover work, I've seen it and it's fantastic and reasonable. If you can't find your Amishman, try "Trimmer" at Southside and I think you'll be pleased. gm


----------



## dgfidler

My Dad lives in Shelby and he took my boat to an Amish business in the Ashland area and they made a cover for it. Excellent quality for $275. It was a 19 foot baja and this was in 2009. I think they're still probably there. It'd be worth the drive up to talk to them. On the way to my parents house, I pass an Amish upholstery shop on SR314 between Chesterville and Rt42. That's only 30 minutes north of the 36/37 interchange. Take 71 N to the SR 95 exit (exit 151), go east on 95 to 314, then go North a few miles. They're on the right as you head north and have signs. They do not have phones either.


----------



## yknotfrank

Miller's Custom Canvas
46308 St Rt 162
Huntington Twp
Just East of Rt 58


----------



## fishhogg

Thanks guts I will get with them and get a tarp done.


----------



## rc51

Second millers


----------



## Nauti cat

I use Eli Raber Raber tarp/canvas Rt 545 west of Savanna off Rt250


----------



## bretz56

Yes, he just made me a Bimini. Excellent price and excellent job! He is off of 250, 1056 is the road, first place on left!


----------



## Reel Magic

wajski said:


> I use Eli Raber Raber tarp/canvas Rt 545 west of Savanna off Rt250[/QUOTE





bretz56 said:


> Yes, he just made me a Bimini. Excellent price and excellent job! He is off of 250, 1056 is the road, first place on left!


 Eli Raber is a good and fair prices


----------



## mike64646

Reel Magic said:


> Eli Raber is a good and fair prices


does anyone know if Raber is still in bidness?


----------



## dgfidler

I used him as recently as 2017. I would assume yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike64646

dgfidler said:


> I used him as recently as 2017. I would assume yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2

A and C Tarp, 7496 CR 14, Fredricktown, he is about a mile and a half off 314, before the 71 overhead.


----------



## dgfidler

FISHIN 2 said:


> A and C Tarp, 7496 CR 14, Fredricktown, he is about a mile and a half off 314, before the 71 overhead.


Are you sure it’s not Chesterville? I routinely drive 314 and Fredricktown is pretty far East of 314. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdawg

Sam Miller dba Miller's Tarp Shop was Amish, but I think he and his sister left the order after the Dad retired and moved away. He's done stuff for me, and our club (canvas covers for our Pro-matic clays throwers, chaps for hunting etc) Fair price and quality craftsmanship.
https://millerscustomcanvas.com/index_files/AboutUs.php


----------



## FISHIN 2

dgfidler said:


> Are you sure it’s not Chesterville? I routinely drive 314 and Fredricktown is pretty far East of 314.
> 
> His address is fredricktown, but your right, actual shop is south of Chesterville a bit, For me, first road south past I-71 overhead, but that's his address.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

Raber's Tarp Shop
Address is 886 state rt. 545, Ashland OH
Dropped my boat off today.


----------



## dgfidler

You will not be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2

dgfidler said:


> My Dad lives in Shelby and he took my boat to an Amish business in the Ashland area and they made a cover for it. Excellent quality for $275. It was a 19 foot baja and this was in 2009. I think they're still probably there. It'd be worth the drive up to talk to them. On the way to my parents house, I pass an Amish upholstery shop on SR314 between Chesterville and Rt42. That's only 30 minutes north of the 36/37 interchange. Take 71 N to the SR 95 exit (exit 151), go east on 95 to 314, then go North a few miles. They're on the right as you head north and have signs. They do not have phones either.



That place is called A & C Tarps, no phone there either.


----------

